# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  2o Atlas Challenge  2012 Aποτελέσματα & Απονομές

## Polyneikos

*
Κατηγορία EΦΗΒΩΝ Bench Press Reps 70κ.**

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ

**

Απονομή από την Λένα Μπουρνάζου


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*KΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ SQUAT 80 KΙΛΑ
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ

**

Απονομή της κατηγορίας απο την Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BENCH PRESS -85k.

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ


*
*

Aπονομή από τον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BENCH PRESS 85-95k.

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ
*




*Απονομή από την Κατερίνα Τσαβαλιά

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BENCH PRESS +95κ.

ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ & ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ

**Απονομή απο τον Νάσσερ



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*SQUAT -85κ


Απονομές και Αποτελέσματα


*


*Απονομές από την Βασω Γιαννιώτη
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
SQUAT -95κ

Απονομές και Αποτελέσματα


**

Απονομή από τον Χρήστο Γκολιά


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*SQUAT +95

Απονομες και αποτελεσματα

**


Aπονομή από το team του Bodybuilding.gr,  Βαγγέλη και Διονύση 


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BENCH PRESS Open Category

Απονομές και αποτελέσματα
*


*Απονομή από τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Squat Open Category

Aποτελέσματα και Απονομές 

**

Aπονομή από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο

*

----------

